# Anybody work for Dunkin Doughnuts?



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Working on a school project for my management certificate though UWF. Would appreciate asking you a few questions. 


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I'll do just about anything for Dunkin Donuts. Paint your house, cut your grass, wash your car.
Yes, I work for Dunkin Donuts!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Well I'll do just about anything for Dunkin Donuts. Paint your house, cut your grass, wash your car.
> Yes, I work for Dunkin Donuts!


 
Not what I intended but a good laught none the less. I actually did get the answers regarding the company that I needed. 

Btw, I do have two cars and a house that needs washing.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Its all about that crispy irene.jk


----------

